

Google forced to go web 0.0 by courts - lrajlich
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/04/books/04google.html
Gotta love the legal system. They could find the copyright holders much more effectively using well, google.com.
======
andreyf
Sounds worth it if it allows Google to auto-opt-in all authors into having
their books digitized.

------
cschneid
That is really cool. I'm glad that Google is willing to go through all this
hassle (court case, notice ads, etc) to digitize books. I'm sure somebody
thinks they'll make money on it too, but even if it's a giant cash cow, it's
also a giant win for culture.

